# It "entertained" me, anyway...



## D. Paul (Aug 14, 2009)

Since mid-May I've been unemployed. Here's what has occupied my time.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! What beautiful handiwork, good to know you weren't just sitting around wasting your time on online forums. (And we all know what a colossal waste of time *those* are. )


----------



## Curt (Aug 15, 2009)

So why aren't you employed doing landscaping. That stuff looks good.


----------



## tellville (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 15, 2009)

The hill was originally ivy covered and quite ugly. We had a Rhododendron that was languishing at the front of our property so I decided to transplant it to see if it would survive. I removed a patch of the ivy and dug the hole for the Rhodo. That was the beginning. The ivy rolled off so easily I cleared the whole hill (about 12') in under an hour. 

Digging in the hill I found buried a wide variety of brick, stone and sections of some type of foundation which I used for the foundation of the rectangular bed to the left. The only expense I have in that particular bed is for the timbers. All the plants came from other areas of the property and I made my own mulch.

But then we had this big, bare hill. We had three trees cut down earlier and one was hollow. I cut those hollow sections more uniform but didn't know what to do with them until the idea of making them planters. So I cut them diagonally and set them in the hill. The idea for the tier was by how they fit the hill.

I suppose the rest is history.


----------



## Theognome (Aug 16, 2009)

Move to California, and I'm sure TimV can put you to work. Nicely done!!!

Theognome


----------

